# Meinung zum lautlosen Freilauf



## Markusdr (13. August 2021)

Moin,

auf meinem neuen Rad ist der: NEWMEN Evolution SL E.35 auf meinem älteren der  SL A 30. Der SL A 30 macht ordentlich Krach, fand ich  immer gut und wollte ich nicht missen. Jetzt der neue SL E 35 ist das komplett still. Anfangs dachte ich oh bitte nicht das muss ich ändern. Jetzt war ich aber zu faul mich darum zu kümmern und wollte erstmal fahren. Vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht. 

Ja ich weiß, jeder sieht das sicher anders und Geschmäcker sind verschieden aber wie seht ihr das?

Grüße, Markus


----------



## LeaLoewin (13. August 2021)

Fand laute freiläufe immer nervig.

Jetzt hab ich selbst so ne 120 Zähne Hornisse.
Finds immer noch nervig, aber man gewöhnt sich dran.

... Find die shimano silent hub Geschichte schon sehr geil, aber dafür nen gutes Laufrad umspeichen?

Aber ich kann auch laute motorräder und Autos nicht verstehen.
... Ich hab in meinem Bulli nen schönen 2,5l 5 Zylinder Benziner (LPG)... Der klingt toll tief und grummelig, aber laut ist er eben nicht. (trotzdem werd ich drauf angesprochen, was da drin ist) 

Der Ton macht die Musik, nicht die Lautstärke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. August 2021)

Meine Entstehungsgeschichte:

Hope 4 Pro, 240s 36T/54T, I9 Hydra, Newmen Gen2, Onyx Vesper, Newmen Fade

Ich finde die Onyx am besten. Absolut kein Geräusch zu hören außer dem Abrollen der Reifen ist schon was feines. Selbst die Fade macht irgendwann Geräusche und das obwohl sie mit ordentlich Fett geschmiert wird. 

Alle anderen o.g. Naben wollte ich haben und war anfangs auch glücklich über deren Klang. Jetzt weiß ich die Stille zu schätzen.


----------



## hulster (30. August 2021)

Onyx sind schon geil. Aber teuer und schwer.
Fade ist ein guter Kompromiss. Wenn es berg-ab geht nicht hörbar.
Und wenn es flach ist, tritt man eh meistens.
Hab mich für meine neuen LRS gegen Onyx und pro Fade entschieden


----------



## zarea (30. August 2021)

In der Stadt find ich 'nen lauten Freilauf schon cool, aber im Wald genieße ich lieber die Stille, sieht man auch mal ein Tier, manchmal.


----------



## hulster (30. August 2021)

zarea schrieb:


> In der Stadt find ich 'nen lauten Freilauf schon cool, aber im Wald genieße ich lieber die Stille, sieht man auch mal ein Tier, manchmal.


Da wo es interessant wäre, hilft es auch nicht - im Auto hört man den nicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

hulster schrieb:


> Onyx sind schon geil. Aber teuer und schwer.
> Fade ist ein guter Kompromiss. Wenn es berg-ab geht nicht hörbar.
> Und wenn es flach ist, tritt man eh meistens.
> Hab mich für meine neuen LRS gegen Onyx und pro Fade entschieden


Doch. Man hört sie bergab.


----------



## Frodijak (2. September 2021)

…


----------



## mad raven (2. September 2021)

Leise finde ich komisch. Irgendwie fehlt mir da was. Zu laut nervt vllt falls man eher Touren fährt und sich nicht mehr unterhalten kann.
Aber allein schon das Geräusch meiner Hope Pro 4 wenn ich das Bike die ersten Meter schiebe hebt meine Laune jedes Mal


----------



## systemgewicht (2. September 2021)

Ich denke immer meine Naben (RR) sind deshalb so laut damit ich immer trete.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. September 2021)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Wollte auch erst die Shimano ausprobieren


Gut, dass du es nicht gemacht hast. Scylence hat leider nicht geklappt.  Jetzt sind sie so laut wie eine 240s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sugarbiker (15. September 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe einen neuen E.G35 LRS neben vielen SLA30 und DT 240 LRSätzen...
Ob auf dem kombinierten Rad/Fußgängerweg oder im Wald - man wird nicht mehr wahrgenommen.

Ich finde die sonor ratternden früheren Zahnscheiben-Naben viel besser.


----------



## Hasenbier (15. September 2021)

Ich finde die Lautstärke der Nabe sollte zum Bike passen.
An meinen Tyee finde ich eine hörbare Nabe genau richtig. Das passt einfach zu einem Enduro und man wird von Wanderern früher war genommen. Vor allem bei Abfahrten.

An meinem Ghost Kato hört man gar nix. Finde ich wiederum passend bei einem XC / Familien Bike. Da wäre eine Laute Nabe einfach fehl am Platz.  Ist ja fast so schlimm wie ein 60PS Auto mit Sportauspuff  🤦


----------



## feedyourhead (15. September 2021)

Ich finde es ideal, dass ich beim langen, langsamen Bergauffahren nichts von der Nabe höre und meine Ruhe hab, mich aber dann beim kurzen, schnellen Bergabfahren die Leute hören.

Würde mich super nerven, ständig mit Lautäußerungen auf mich aufmerksam machen zu müssen.

Würde ich beim Bergabfahren keiner Menschenseele begegnet wäre ich auch für einen lautlosen Freilauf.
Aber so ist es einfach super praktisch und besser als jedes Rufen, reden oder Klingeln, weil es für andre eine andauerndes Geräusch ist, das früh zu hören ist, gut abzuschätzen wie weit noch entfernt usw.


----------



## Capitan-Kurbel (15. September 2021)

Die Fade Nabe war einer der Gründe, warum ich mich für ein Newmen LR entschieden habe. Und es ist so genial. Du rollst dahin und du hörst nur das leise Abrollen der Reifen (ok, gaaanz leicht hört man den Freilauf). Das ist ein extrem entspanntes fahren. Ich bin begeistert, und will nie wieder was lautes.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. September 2021)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Würde ich beim Bergabfahren keiner Menschenseele begegnet wäre ich auch für einen lautlosen Freilauf.


Daher bei mir die Onyx.


Capitan-Kurbel schrieb:


> Das ist ein extrem entspanntes fahren. Ich bin begeistert, und will nie wieder was lautes.


Ich bin die Fade auch kurz gefahren. Mit ordentlicher Fettpackung ist die wirklich kaum zu hören, wird aber meines Erachtens schnell lauter. Eine komplett Lautlose Nabe ist noch etwas ganz anderes. Leider erkauft man sich das teuer und mit viel Gewicht.


----------



## Trailpirate (27. Juni 2022)

Was noch dazu kommt ist, das diese laute Ratchet Technologie irgenwie wohl nicht ganz ausgereift ist/war bei Herrn Neumann. War bei mir nach einem Jahr kaputt. Wurde gegen eine Kulanzzahlung ausgetauscht incl. Umspeichung. Alle anderen Naben die ich hatte, Sternkranzverzahnungen, halten ewig, bzw. hatte ich bisher keine Problem..
Zur Frage. Zu laut ist nicht gut, spart aber die Klingel. Zu leise finde ich auch komisch. Hört sich tot an. Ein edles Schnurren wäre gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

